# Nice day at WB.



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Didn't get on the lake today until 1130 but we put 4 fish i9n the boat. Fished with Bobby Wire (JIG) and he got his new PB this nice 49.25".


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Good deal and beautiful fish. I was trying to get there today for the MI outing but ended up working 12hr. Sounds like it was a good day for almost everyone there?


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow. Great job


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sounds like a great day guys! Beautiful fish.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Beautiful fish, guys. congrats on a great day.

MikeC


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is a beauty man congratulations on the PB.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats to Jig on a great fish.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta Boy for sure!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks guys! Cant wait to get back on the water. This fish dam near swallowed the rear hook. It was sticking out the lower gill plate. Lucky for us I had a LONG pair of nose pliers and were able too clear the hooks with out any blood shed. Great thing holdin these fish and watchin them swim off. :B


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice and pretty fish! Great job.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats Bobby! Awesome fish!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Heck of a fish!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Jig on the BEAST! What a hog!!!!

We also fished Sunday. We boated two and lost a really nice fish on a custom foiled Marshad (Thanks Josh!) with only 10' of line out fishing the break line. In about 8'-9' of water the rod corked in half and was just ripping. We got the fish right to the back of the boat and it came unbuttoned with some wicked headshakes at the surface. Love it.


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice good job


----------

